# Sam Hill in 2013...



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Google Translate


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Well **** me.

Begs the question what's been going on at Specialized to make one of the most prized names in Downhill run away?

Assuming it's real of course.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Does this mean that every second bike in the lift line will be a Nukeproof?

Eric


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

rugbyred said:


> Does this mean that every second bike in the lift line will be a Nukeproof?
> 
> Eric


If it means an end to the line of bikes with wobbly shock mounts, live in hope.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

rugbyred said:


> Does this mean that every second bike in the lift line will be a Nukeproof?
> 
> Eric


Yes, it does.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Old news ;-) the real question is : Who's going to fill his spot !!! The rumor of Gwinny filling in is just plain silly but interesting none the less...


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Gwin just resigned with Trek for a few years. No chance on that.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Yep no more demos in lift lines. All sessions and furys with the v10 crowd in there as well.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

mbell said:


> Gwin just resigned with Trek for a few years. No chance on that.


this says otherwise:

https://cdn3.coresites.mpora.com/dirt_new/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/A-moRHiCIAAWxI9.jpg-large.jpeg

beside, Specialized as the money to make impossible things :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

hmmm very interesting. no way crc can offer him more money than spec.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

tuumbaq said:


> this says otherwise:
> 
> https://cdn3.coresites.mpora.com/dirt_new/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/A-moRHiCIAAWxI9.jpg-large.jpeg
> 
> beside, Specialized as the money to make impossible things :thumbsup:


And lawyers.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

tuumbaq said:


> this says otherwise:
> 
> https://cdn3.coresites.mpora.com/dirt_new/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/A-moRHiCIAAWxI9.jpg-large.jpeg
> 
> beside, Specialized as the money to make impossible things :thumbsup:


Team rumors has been wrong in the past. Also Gwin jumping ship seems out of character... but who knows?


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

DHgnaR said:


> Team rumors has been wrong in the past. Also Gwin jumping ship seems out of character... *but who knows?*


my point exactly


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hill's possible new ride. It was designed in collaboration with CRC/Nukeproof team.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like it is true:
Sam Hill Signs With Team CRC/Nukeproof - Pinkbike


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

thats pretty crazy. guess spec is counting on troy to be their top dog now?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

b-kul said:


> hmmm very interesting. no way crc can offer him more money than spec.


No, but if they treated Hill anything like the way they treated Fairclough money won't have been the issue.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Is there a interview or anything about the way that Brendog was treated? I was always wondering why he left but never looked into it.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

hitechredneck said:


> Is there a interview or anything about the way that Brendog was treated? I was always wondering why he left but never looked into it.


There was something in Dirt a while back.

Basically he bust his knee and MonsterSpesh told him he either kept riding or didn't get paid at all.

Que a year of bad results and an ever worsening injury. That's not a good way to treat an investment, given the injuries Hill's had riding the Demo it will be interesting to know if he was delivered the same ultimatum.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i didnt know hill was hurt?


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn, its a good thing I sold all my spesh bikes...


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

2013 guys , new start and new year for everyone .. Embrace it and look for a fun year  .


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Change is sometimes a good thing. Looking forward to 2013


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

sweet. now all the fan boys will be selling their 2012's and 2011's demos cheep. NEW BIKE BABY!


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Hunter was the main influence why I chose the demo as my next frame. All the wordcup fanboize went to a frenzy when Hill joined Spec. Sadly though he was not 100% during that time (remember the beer belly). And now all those same people act like they don't want their demos anymore is just plain fun, because Hill won't be on one next season. Hope, Hill tears up the track next season.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*pivots*

Kind of looks like a Scalp got new square tubes and w/o brace in the rear tri


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Is the front triangle on the Nukeproof prototype made of carbon? I can see the welds on the rear triangle, but the front looks like it does not have any.
Yes, my laptop has pretty poor resolution.

Eric


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

rugbyred said:


> Is the front triangle on the Nukeproof prototype made of carbon? I can see the welds on the rear triangle, but the front looks like it does not have any.
> Yes, my laptop has pretty poor resolution.
> 
> Eric


It's a custom hydroformed tube set, with smooth welding.
T6 6061 Alu.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^yeah i think the one in the photo is aluminum but with a rider like hill im sure a carbon one is not far off.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Spec probually dropped him or at least gave him the opertunity to leave. He hasn't really done any thing since he left Iron Horse. Maybe this will give him the inspiration to get his sh*t together.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

Tim F. said:


> Spec probually dropped him or at least gave him the opertunity to leave. He hasn't really done any thing since he left Iron Horse. Maybe this will give him the inspiration to get his sh*t together.


Yeah, he only won the Worlds and even came 5th overall this year after 2 years of injury. Yep, really failed.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Hill had a great season, considering he was coming off an injury. top 5 overall on flats. he is definitely still relevant as a podium contender. im thinking spesh lowered his salary in order to raise brosnans. If not, CRC must have dropped a fatter check on the table and Hill being a father now did the smart thing and went where the money is. we can speculate all we want, fact of the matter is he went to CRC and thats that.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

And also won the World Cup his first year on the demo.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I think this is gonna be a fresh start for him. He'll shred the 2013 season for sure.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Spec probually dropped him or at least gave him the opertunity to leave. He hasn't really done any thing since he left Iron Horse. Maybe this will give him the inspiration to get his sh*t together.


probably didnt get the results he was looking for but he still a top wc racer and any company would be crazy to drop him over his results.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

hill sells bikes. period. results aren't the be all end all. any company would love to have sam hill. apparently crc just wanted him more.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

darkzeon said:


> Sadly though he was not 100% during that time (remember the beer belly).


That's not entirely fair, 2009 World cup overall, 2010 World Champion.

Unfortunately in 2010 Fort William bit him hard and he missed half the season (Sam Hill In Fort William Smash).

Then in 2011 he had an argument with a moto and sat out almost the whole season. That seemed to get downplayed but to miss most of a season is more than a little injury. After that eighteen months (and becoming a father) top five in the world cup isn't bad, although everyone will expect better next year.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how he does, gotta be good for crc tho...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Listen to all you Sam Hill fan-boys. Funny shiz!!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

b-kul said:


> hmmm very interesting. no way crc can offer him more money than spec.


Spec probually offered him a lesser contract for 2013.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tim F. said:


> Spec probually offered him a lesser contract for 2013.


If thats the case, Spec basically bit the had that fed them.
The demo was very average (crappy) when sam moved to spec, he did extremely well and breathed new life into the demo. They should of done everything in their power to keep him on the team.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

At the end of the day he's a fast guy who has had a couple seasons of injury and life happening. While I can't say in my heart that he's ever going to be the number one guy anymore with the likes of Gwin and others out there, he's still a top 5 contender at any race that isn't the South Africa track. 

Another thing to consider is that all of the current top contenders are only there because they had to step up their game massively to beat Hill. They had to train while he never really did. Maybe if he gets serious and puts in a hard offseason of training he can get back to the top.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Here it is for your enjoyment... Sam hills nukeproof pulse

From hills IG account posted once his dec 31 contract expiration with Spesh passed.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

whoa


----------



## adumesny (Apr 11, 2009)

that thing looks flexi! 

seriously looks like a tank - don't know anything about nukeproof bikes but fixed rear triangle and single pivot above the crankarms seems very old school vs modern suspension designs you have now. Big departure from his early days with IH and DW link design bikes... which I'm partial too having owned a few over the years and never liking the single pivot ones I've owned (and sold). 

At the top of the game I don't know how much it is the rider anyway and not the bike. Change is good, never liked how Specialized is treating local small shops anyway and taking over other brands...


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

Tim F. said:


> Spec probually dropped him or at least gave him the opertunity to leave. He hasn't really done any thing since he left Iron Horse. Maybe this will give him the inspiration to get his sh*t together.


Yeah because winning the overall his first year on a demo, winning worlds coming off an injury and placing 5th this year are things to balk at.

I don't know what your idea of getting his **** together is but im pretty sure he's got it. Riders have bad years, some more than others. Some (the good ones) come right back (think Greg and Sam)


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sam Hill Farewell - YouTube!

Inside Sam Hill's Move to Team CRC/Nukeproof - Pinkbike


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Speaking with a friend about Sam Hill leaving and he brought up a point that I had not thought of.
Most people talk of Sam either leaving Specialized or Specialized dumping Sam.
But the team is not Specialized, it is Monster and then Specialized. It does not look like Sam will continue his relationship with Monster, so my thought would be that his contract was not renewed by Monster, which has the relationship with Specialized.
How many true factory teams are there? I don't think that there are many, but I could be very mistaken.

Eric


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Inside Sam Hill's Move to Team CRC/Nukeproof - Pinkbike


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

rugbyred said:


> How many true factory teams are there? I don't think that there are many, but I could be very mistaken.


Well, Trek, Santa Cruz, GT, Devinci, Giant, Lapierre, Ghost, Yeti, Scott, Kona, Saracen and Nukeproof are all what you'd call a works team in motorsport. The manufacturer owns (or the manufacturer's owner owns) the team and provides the lion's share of the cash.

Most of the big teams are factory operations.

Never sure about Monster Spesh though, I remember them as Monster Iron Horse.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

The article on pb says he will be staying with monster, SRAM, and Troy Lee. Monster might not be teamed with Specialized next year. I don't think there are any bad guys here, Sam's contract was up with Spec. And decided to test the waters and CRC offered him a deal that appealed to him. It's going to be interesting to see how Sam does on a single pivot and who will be the number one rider for Spec. This year.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

rugbyred said:


> Speaking with a friend about Sam Hill leaving and he brought up a point that I had not thought of.
> Most people talk of Sam either leaving Specialized or Specialized dumping Sam.
> But the team is not Specialized, it is Monster and then Specialized. It does not look like Sam will continue his relationship with Monster, so my thought would be that his contract was not renewed by Monster, which has the relationship with Specialized.
> How many true factory teams are there? I don't think that there are many, but I could be very mistaken.
> ...


Latest Pink Bike interveiw with his manager's mentioned he still will be riding with a Monster helment, meaning still co-sponsored by monster. But doesn't sound like Monster will be supporting the CRC/ Nukeproof team as a whole, like the Monster/ Spec or Monster/ Iron Horse. 
:rant:


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob-Bob said:


> The article on pb says he will be staying with monster, SRAM, and Troy Lee. Monster might not be teamed with Specialized next year. I don't think there are any bad guys here, Sam's contract was up with Spec. And decided to test the waters and CRC offered him a deal that appealed to him. It's going to be interesting to see how Sam does on a single pivot and who will be the number one rider for Spec. This year.


Some guy named Aaron Gwin did pretty well last season on one of those "single pivot " bikes:madman:

Why oh why people still bring that up in 2013 ????!?!?!

Im stoked for Sam. good change for him but I sure hope CRC will come up with a better paint job cause that thing look terrible...kinda cheap ass looking IMO


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

tuumbaq said:


> Some guy named Aaron Gwin did pretty well last season on one of those "single pivot " bikes:madman:
> 
> Why oh why people still bring that up in 2013 ????!?!?!
> 
> Im stoked for Sam. good change for him but I sure hope CRC will come up with a better paint job cause that thing look terrible...kinda cheap ass looking IMO


Lighten up. I wasnt commenting on the bike design. It's just a change from anything he has raced on the W.C. Circuit.
Also is the split pivot floating shock design that trek uses really a single pivot. Not being a smart ass, seriously would like to know.


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

tuumbaq said:


> Some guy named Aaron Gwin did pretty well last season on one of those "single pivot " bikes:madman:


ummmm hows ABP single pivot? Theres a pivot near the BB, one at the rear axle and two up at the rocker arm.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob-Bob said:


> Lighten up. I wasnt commenting on the bike design. It's just a change from anything he has raced on the W.C. Circuit.
> Also is the split pivot floating shock design that trek uses really a single pivot. Not being a smart ass, seriously would like to know.


fair enough...and YES the split pivot design is a single pivot ...at least I count only one pivot between the BB and the rear axle and it also behaves like one as well...


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

tuumbaq said:


> fair enough...and YES the split pivot design is a single pivot ...at least I count only one pivot between the BB and the rear axle and it also behaves like one as well...


I guess technically it's a sp, but i was understanding the concentric axle pivot as a second.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

blackohio said:


> ummmm hows ABP single pivot? Theres a pivot near the BB, one at the rear axle and two up at the rocker arm.


the pivot isn't NEAR the axle its AROUND the axle and what you are refereeing to are not pivot point between the BB and axle

art the end of the day, the split pivot only has ONE pivot between the BB and the rear axle and behave pretty much like a SP


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

fixthespade,
Thank you for the correction.

Eric


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Rob-Bob said:


> Not being a smart ass, seriously would like to know.


Yup, the only difference between it and something like a Kona is that the chainstay pivot is concentric to the rear axle (lower and further back).

It doesn't alter the axle path in any way or place anything between the main pivot and the rear axle, so in mountain bike terms it's still a single pivot. Same applies to the Devinci.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

basically apb is a single pivot that acts like a horst link.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

tuumbaq said:


> my point exactly


Well I might just be eating crow after all. A friend who knows a guy who knows a girl who is sleeping with Gwin's cousin told him Gwin is going to the Big S.... I obviously can't confim such blasphemous claims but I believe the source. 
Crazy.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I can admit it. I was wrong. Wow.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Kind of impressed with this pic, to me it looks like an unrecoverable whip (the famous fort william whip), makes the rest look like noobs.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DTrepanier (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess it is like in any other sports, athletes go where the most money is . . .


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

DTrepanier said:


> I guess it is like in any other sports, athletes go where the most money is . . .


I don't think that is solely in the realm of the athletic world where people go where the money is.

Eric


----------



## AZ-DH (Jan 13, 2013)

Maaaaaad bike!


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sam Hill - Welcome to the Team - YouTube


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sam's carbon demo up for sale.

Photo by samhill13 • Instagram


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha I saw that. Surprised he rides a small.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

StuLax18 said:


> Ha I saw that. Surprised he rides a small.


Really? He's like 5' 4".


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rob-Bob said:


> Really? He's like 5' 4".


Oh, last time we were hanging out he looked more like 5'7" to me.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

StuLax18 said:


> Oh, last time we were hanging out he looked more like 5'7" to me.


Maybe with his helmet on.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

StuLax18 said:


> Oh, last time we were hanging out he looked more like 5'7" to me.


Was he wearing the new 5/10 heals that are the rage in the pits?

Eric


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rob-Bob said:


> Really? He's like 5' 4".


He was built for low centre of gravity...haha

Actually, he is around 5'7"


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

rugbyred said:


> Was he wearing the new 5/10 heals that are the rage in the pits?
> 
> Eric


It wasn't quite late enough in the day for that, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

SV11 said:


> He was built for low centre of gravity...haha
> 
> Actually, he is around 5'7"


Actually thought he was around 5'6 " but wasn't surprised he rides a small bike. I would give up half a foot if It would mean I could shred like him.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rob-Bob said:


> I would give up half a foot if It would mean I could shred like him.


You and me both. Although not sure how hard you can shred with 1.5 feet.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Sam just took out the first race if the Australian national series... Looking very good!


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Results: 2013 Australian MTB National Series

He can't be doing to bad he was over a second faster in the Australian mtb series, on his new CRC/nukeproof bike

Hill And Buchanan Victors At Subaru Gravity Cup Opener - MTB National Series


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

hybridzeg8 said:


> Results: 2013 Australian MTB National Series
> 
> He can't be doing to bad he was over a second faster in the Australian mtb series, on his new CRC/nukeproof bike
> 
> Hill And Buchanan Victors At Subaru Gravity Cup Opener - MTB National Series


A second faster than Chris Kovarik isn't exactly what I would call not doing to bad...Not to say Chris is slow by any means but he's no where near the speed of those top WC guys anymore...That said , its a good indicator that he seems to be going along with his new steed and Im sure Sam will find some more speed before the season starts :thumbsup:


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^ basically what I was getting at


----------



## Maverick005 (Sep 7, 2012)

Video of Sammy at Aussie rd.

Australian National Round - Mount Butler

To say they're was no World Cup competition to Hill is pretty ignorant, a few Aussies in that line up would embarrass some WC stars on Aussie soil, also while not yet a top WC star Connor Fearon has been a WC rider for a couple of seasons, and Kovarik is always a threat at home for anyone.

Would have been good to see Troy Brosnan they're, but Sam is looking the best and most comfortable on a bike Ive seen him in a long time, Nukeproof is a proven ride on the WC and had some great results with some lesser experience riders to date.

Go Sammy, its yours if you want it bad enough. Bike looks killer to me too, love it.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

[QUOTE

Go Sammy, its yours if you want it bad enough. Bike looks killer to me too, love it.[/QUOTE]

Good to see Sam do well, but let's not get to excited.. This was not a W.C. Caliber course and the competition was not W.C. Level.. The difference for Sam this year won't be the bike.. All bikes ridden by the top 10 riders are all great.. And he really can't blame the bike he was riding the last cople of years. He had alot of input on the Demo.


----------



## Maverick005 (Sep 7, 2012)

I say if you like to support someone get excited, Im not worried about what his results are just as long as he's ripping it up having fun thats what excites me and change looks like its good for him.

You underestimate the riding down under, they're s a reason these guys have produced throughout DH history consistently top racers, its not because they get to Europe and US and ride. Every place in the world is unique and can develop skill but all Im saying is from experience don't under estimate Aussie tracks or riders, he had good competition, its only round one and that does not make a season still good for his confidence and just good to see him doing well first up, I think we are all realistic.

His program this year will be very interesting esp once he gets to do some NPS rounds in the UK.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Maverick005 said:


> Video of Sammy at Aussie rd.
> 
> Australian National Round - Mount Butler
> 
> ...


Just to be on the same page , ( cause I think Im suppose to be the ignorant here ?) I never said there isnt any fast contenders in OZ,I said Kovarik ( 2nd to Sam, so fastest Aussie after Hill , hard to argue with that )does not have the speed to be on the top step of the podium at a WC anymore...He may be a threat at home, but being just over a second faster than him would probably put you 5-10 seconds behind guys like Gwin, Smith, Minnar , Gee...And I would hope that Sam is aiming to be the quickest guy of the day . . . not 9th:thumbsup:

You'd be delusional to think the other racers that day would challenge the top WC guys on the same course.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Hill never places well when he races events like this, you can't use it as a comparison.


----------

